# Wheel change



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anybody changed the wheel sizes on their Hymer from 14" to 15" ?
I ask because i am due to replace a couple of tyres and have been offered a set of 15" wheels and tyres at a reasonable price. What would be the down side if any (apart from the speedo reading slightly out ) . I have a 1992 hymer s555 on the merc 310 chassis.
Please only post with sensible advice as i am only curious to know what the benefits are and don't want to start a thread that turns into a free for all ;-)

Many thanks 

Al


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If, as you say, you are only going to replace two of your tyres then I would suggest fitting the two 15" wheels to the near side of the van.

I think that this would compensate for the road camber and enable you to enter left hand corners at greater speed.

Is that sensible enough for you?


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmmmmm..... didn't take long for some"useful" replies did it?

actually looking to change all the wheels from 14 to 15 for the benefit of the few who could not understand my original post!!!


Here's hoping for some sensible replies


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

14" already seems very wide for a set of tyres, I can't see there would be much benefit in going with more width. Wouldn't they stick out of the wheel arches?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well what did you expect. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I would go for it if there is plenty of clearance around the wheels and no problems on full lock on front wheels, rubbing etc.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh dear. 8) :lol: 

tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Other matters to consider are whether there are any on board computers that base their calculations on tyre size e.g. ABS (possibly not for a 1992 van) and also to be aware that a taller tyre can put additional stress on the suspension. You will also need to advise your insurers that you have modified the vehicle. I would have thought that you must have some strong reasons for wanting to make the change - I work on the presumption that manufacturers choose the originals because they considered that they were most suitable for the vehicle.


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

The reason for enquiring about a wheel size change is that i have been told of a couple of tyre dealers that the size of tyres that i have are slowly becoming harder to find. 
They are always to order in for the next day and he warned me that if one went whilst abroad i may have difficulty in finding one.
Not being a tyre expert i took his word for it.

The tyre size is 205 R14C

Apparently, some early model sprinter ones may fit so its off a hunting i go!!

Thanks for all replies......

Allan


----------

